# Hymer Swing 544 above cab window



## timchapman (Feb 26, 2013)

I wonder if you can help. I need a above cab window for a Hymer swing 544 2001. anyone any idea where i can get one also i need to know the part number, Thanks Tim


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

This is a standard Fiat Ducato windscreen, why don't you have it replaced under your windscreen insurance policy? It will be a lot cheaper then purchasing one to fit yourself and shouldn't affect your premiums.

Alternatively you will need to speak to Autoglass or similar. 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Chris

I think the OP is referring to the small plastic window in the overcab area, not the windscreen.. :?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon StAubyns, 

Sorry, you are quite right, I misinterpreted the original enquiry.

Please see attached the overview and exploded view diagrams which show the suggested selling price from Hymer for the glazing panel which supercedes the original part number; I am unable to provide you specific details of changes, however please note that any new window may not match the tint of the existing windows due to how they would have faded over time.

If I was to supply this window it would be for €355.23. Please note that this generically selects a 2001 Swing 544, and without a serial number it can not be confirmed if this is 100% accurate. The € price would be subject to conversion to £, UK VAT and shipping charges being added.

There is no shipping cost from Hymer to its UK dealer network for this part, however Hymer will charge shipping if this is sent to an alternate address, but collection from your dealer would save you from paying any shipping costs. Shipping from Hymer will be about €30, but can be clarified by your preferred dealer contacting Hymer for a quote.

I hope this helps,
Regards,
Chris


----------

